# Carb-cycling vs Ketogenic



## jSalud (Aug 16, 2014)

I am back in the game after a brief hiatus and I find myself with a few extra pounds padding my midsection. I am lucky enough to have increased in strength during my time off from the world of BB but I no longer look the part. 

I am planning for a trip to Vegas in November and what more motivation does a man need to shed some excess bf? This brings me to the reason for this post, which proves to be more effective under a time constraint in shedding bf carb-cycling or Keto? 

Stats: 
25 years old
230lbs
18-20% bf (rough estimate)
3 previous cycles: test only 500mg/week 12 weeks, test Dbol 500 mg/week, test Deca

Considering trying Tren/Test P for this run around. 
Any advice and critiques are all welcome and appreciated.


----------



## Pinkbear (Aug 16, 2014)

As far as fat loss goes idk what one does better
Everyone is different 

Some people can handle no carbs 
Me myself not happening 
Mon-fri I can do good very little carbs. As soon as the weekend hits its back to carbs lol

Find it hard to give up the carbs


----------



## jSalud (Aug 16, 2014)

Pinkbear said:


> As far as fat loss goes idk what one does better
> Everyone is different
> 
> Some people can handle no carbs
> ...



I feel it man! I was raised in a Filipino household, the rule was who ever finished the rice had to cook more. Carbs galore! Hard to breakaway from that. Last time I went 100% Keto it lasted 3 days and it wasn't pretty!


----------



## Pinkbear (Aug 16, 2014)

Do carb cycling 5 or 6 days no carbs then 1 or 2 carb days


----------



## MANBEARPIG (Aug 16, 2014)

i get good results when i eat carbs post WO only when muscle insulin sensitivity is high. i find it less stressful than eating keto. i have about the same stats and im body recomping too


----------



## jSalud (Aug 16, 2014)

I'll try it see how it goes. Thanks fellas. Thinking carbs post workout on lifting days and that's it for those days but carb up on rest days to keep my head in the game. Might have to turn rest days to cardio days lol


----------



## shenky (Aug 31, 2014)

jSalud said:


> I'll try it see how it goes. Thanks fellas. Thinking carbs post workout on lifting days and that's it for those days but carb up on rest days to keep my head in the game. Might have to turn rest days to cardio days lol



I think there is some confusion as to what keto is and how it work. Keto is an actual thing and is way different than carb cycling as far as the mechanics of why it works


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 31, 2014)

Get some metformin and do the keto and be a man about it.

On week 2 Friday night hit the gym. Carb up after that. Saturday eat all the carbs you want. Sunday back to keto and take the metformin Sunday thru Wednesday at 250mg 2x per day


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 31, 2014)

And run the tren too. 
50mg ed or 100mg mwf of test p tren a and mast p.


----------



## jSalud (Sep 1, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> And run the tren too.
> 50mg ed or 100mg mwf of test p tren a and mast p.



Ive been running 100mg of the Tren EOD but this past couple nights my sleep has been erratic. Sleep well with Prami + Unisom but I wake up 2-3 hours in and have to focus on getting back to bed. Might try running Tren 50mg ED instead. Thanks for the input! Ill try and switch my diet to keto. Raised in a Filipino household breaking away from carbs has been my weakest point!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 1, 2014)

Don't bother with the prami unless your nipples are leaking. Which they won't if you are taking aromasin.


----------



## TriniJuice (Sep 1, 2014)

I did keto for a month,
I was an angry fuk the 1st week of no carbs
Once that was over everything was smooth sailing
But once i did a re-carb i O.D.'d went carb crazy and never went back to keto


----------

